# Running



## Robert 31320 (May 12, 2012)

Any runners on here?  

I started in August 2011, extremely out of shape and overweight.  

This morning I made a 6 mile run, my longest to date.  Pace is nothing to write home about but I did it with NO walking breaks.


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 12, 2012)

Congrats on the "Personal Best" 6 Miler! 

I've run off and on since high school. 

My dad and I ran a number of 5k's and we ran the Peachtree Road race together once.  

I may get back to some 5k's soon. 

I started weight training again about 3 years ago and mix cardio with it.  

My plan was to bench more that my Max when I was 17 before I hit 50, so three days before my 50th birthday I bench pressed 425. 

I gotta set a new fitness goal and running will be a part of that! 

Keep running!  I read a great book by Dr. George Shehan - "Running and Being" - pick it up, you'll enjoy it! 

*V*


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2012)

Marlin_444 said:


> Congrats on the "Personal Best" 6 Miler!
> 
> I've run off and on since high school.
> 
> ...


----------



## LanierSpots (May 13, 2012)

Marlin_444 said:


> I read a great book by Dr. George Shehan - "Running and Being" - pick it up, you'll enjoy it!
> 
> *V*



I will check this out.......


----------



## LanierSpots (May 13, 2012)

Robert 31320 said:


> ...



By the way dude, love the Avitar.     


That was the most entertaining show ever.


----------



## Robert 31320 (May 13, 2012)

Marlin_444 said:


> Congrats on the "Personal Best" 6 Miler!
> 
> I've run off and on since high school.
> 
> ...



Nice job, 425 is impressive!

Thanks for the book suggestion, I'll check it out.


----------



## Les Miles (May 13, 2012)

Some of you may want to check out the "Runkeeper" app for smartphones. I use the free version and it tracks your rate, mileage, and distance using the GPS in your phone. Plus you can save the map of your route as well.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (May 13, 2012)

During High school Soccer conditioning we run 3-5 miles every other day, with sprints and back pedling.  This will get you in AMAZING shape.  

Before conditioning mile time: 7:20
After conditioning mile time: 5:35


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (May 13, 2012)

Congrats keep it up.I don't run anymore due to a bad knee, but a few years ago I got up to 10 miles. I did it by running in one direction away from my house till I couldn't go any further, then I would have to walk back home. The distance built up rather quickly.


----------



## alphachief (May 14, 2012)

There are a few of us on here.  I ran the full marathon up in Ringgold last year and a couple of half marathons.  Gettting ready to start my formal 18 week training cycle the first week of June in preparation for running the Chicago Marathon in October.  

If you really want to lose weight...eat a clean diet and reduce your calories (which the clean diet will do for you) while increasing your milage.  You'll be surprised how much easier it is to train as you lose weight.  I suggest you check out Hal Higdon's site.  Lots of great information for a runner at any level.

http://www.halhigdon.com/


Congrats and good luck in your training.


----------



## Palmetto (May 14, 2012)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Congrats keep it up.I don't run anymore due to a bad knee, but a few years ago I got up to 10 miles. I did it by running in one direction away from my house till I couldn't go any further, then I would have to walk back home. The distance built up rather quickly.



I like this idea!


----------



## TomC (May 15, 2012)

My advice would be to take it easy and mix in some swimming.  Its a lot of fun but can end up causing you all sorts of health problems.....more problems than you can imagine. I wish I would have taken my advice at an earlier age as I've got the doctor bills to prove how damaging running can be to your body. Most people like myself don't realize this until its to late.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 15, 2012)

If you see me running, PLEASE shoot the guy chasing me.


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 15, 2012)

Well at 50 (no excuses since I am happy I've made it this far as many of my friends have not) 5 minute miles are no longer a goal.

I cranked out a 3.1 mile jog in 45 minutes two days ago and I feel it today. 

I'll be back at the gym today, so thanks Robert for the suggestion for Running!  

It's not too late to tune up for the Peachtree!!!  

Marathons have never interested me, I have friends who run them and do Iron Man competitions; me well my running and fitness routines are a stress relief.

These old knees have taken some pounding, but all in moderation; over the next 50 years there will be grand babies to ride in the boat at the lake, walks to be taken with them through the mountains; deer stands to be climbed in for their first deer in the woods and sand castles to be built with them at the beach...

At 50 (Max Benched 425), it's great to be able to say; I feel like 17 (When I was 17 I max benched 395) for the 33rd year in a row...  Just wondering who that Old Fella is staring at me in the mirror (hah!!!)... 

Slow and steady wins the race!  I am the Tortoise and not the Hare... Always have been and always will...  My plan is to finish in style, now that's winning (not in the Charlie Sheen sense)...

See you at the finish line...

*V*


----------



## alphachief (May 15, 2012)

Marlin_444 said:


> Well at 50 (no excuses since I am happy I've made it this far as many of my friends have not) 5 minute miles are no longer a goal.
> 
> I cranked out a 3.1 mile jog in 45 minutes two days ago and I feel it today.
> 
> ...



Not much difference in the number of calories you burn running 12 minute miles than if you ran 8 minute miles...even the worlds top marathon runners incorporate very slow runs into their weekly training.  In fact you'll get a more beneficial weight loss workout by slowing down and staying in your true aerobic zone.  Now having said that...the top guys and gals are running upwards of 100 miles a week!


----------



## Tim L (May 15, 2012)

Can't run too much due to herniated discs (too much compression) but do try to walk 2.5 miles fast 4 to 7 days a week..Have entered some 5K's; won't win any but is fun and a fast walker will still end of beating the out of shape runners...Is great exercise; have lost 15-20 pounds since christmas walking during my lunch hour or late in the evening after work.  There was an article in AARP last december discussing how walking everyday is all the exercise most folks need...


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 15, 2012)

How about a Fitness Segment here on Woody's - Maybe we can somehow tie fitness to the Outdoor Lifestye...  

Yeah, that's it "Fitness in the Outdoors"...  

Hey (Mods) Big Man...  Can I hold a Dolla???

*V*


----------



## TurkeyManiac (May 15, 2012)

Firstly, great job on the run! Love to hear stuff like this!
Check out "Born to Run".  
Great book, easy read and shows you exactly what crazy is when it comes to utra distance.
I have done trail Marathons and a 50K last year (33.25 miles actually for a race up in Dawson forest WMA).
The guy that won the 100 mile race....yes, 100 miler was 65 years old and he did it in just over 20 hours. The older you get the better equipped you are to deal with the hardcore mental side of a true ultra. All the Ultras  have been a part of I was one of the youngest runners. I am 35 next month. Most folks were 40yrs+.
Again, great job on the run man!  Keep it going and stay inspired.


----------



## stringmusic (May 15, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> If you see me running, PLEASE shoot the guy chasing me.


----------



## Robert 31320 (May 15, 2012)

Marlin_444 said:


> Well at 50 (no excuses since I am happy I've made it this far as many of my friends have not) 5 minute miles are no longer a goal.
> 
> I cranked out a 3.1 mile jog in 45 minutes two days ago and I feel it today.
> 
> ...



When I first started running, it nearly killed me (late August 2011)!  I was trying to run like the runners I saw on TV and it just killed my legs.  I started reading everything I could find on-line about stride and found my problem.  I found a short video on you tube that helped me the most of anything.

Go to YouTube and search for this short video:

runDisney - Jeff Galloway Training Series: Run - Walk - Run Method

His stride explanation immediately eliminated shin pain for me.

Like you say, slow and steady.  My Saturday 6 miles were at 13 min/mile but afterwards I felt great (after a cool shower).  I'm pretty amazed at my progress to date.  It includes 55 pounds of weight loss!


----------



## LanierSpots (May 16, 2012)

Marlin_444 said:


> How about a Fitness Segment here on Woody's - Maybe we can somehow tie fitness to the Outdoor Lifestye...
> 
> Yeah, that's it "Fitness in the Outdoors"...
> 
> ...





Man, I think this is a great idea.   We need a thread at the top stickied and we can check on progress.  I have been trying to get my tail back in shape after being down last year with shoulder surgery and a torn abdominal muscle.  Not good.

Just got off our treadmill with 5.02 miles in 62 mins.    I will eventually get my speed up.  My wife and I are doing something every night.  Mixing in some of the P90x workouts with some running and some basic weight training.  Need to drop 25 pounds by my vacation in late August...   I really need to push to make it

I have a trainer who is helping me with my diet.  I have used him before and he is awesome.  I would be happy to share some of the things he is teaching me if any one here is interested.     It works.  I went from 296 pounds to 210 pounds working out with him and doing the diet.    After my surgery and football season last year, I shot up to 235...   I am now working my way back down...  

Long ways to go and a short time to get there...

Tomorrow is P90X Shoulders and Arms for us.


----------



## ACguy (May 17, 2012)

Why does everyone run long distance ? Is it a weight loss thing ? I use more of a HIT training for my running because I am skinny and would prefer to bulk up . From what I have read running long distance will also make you lose some muscle weight.


----------



## Robert 31320 (May 17, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Why does everyone run long distance ? Is it a weight loss thing ? I use more of a HIT training for my running because I am skinny and would prefer to bulk up . From what I have read running long distance will also make you lose some muscle weight.



For me, it's weight loss.  I'm far from skinny!


----------



## FredBearYooper (May 18, 2012)

The real question is how many of you are minimalist runners?


----------



## Robert 31320 (May 18, 2012)

FredBearYooper said:


> The real question is how many of you are minimalist runners?



Not me, I'm still too maximum to be a minimalist


----------



## Flash (May 18, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Why does everyone run long distance ? Is it a weight loss thing ? I use more of a HIT training for my running because I am skinny and would prefer to bulk up . From what I have read running long distance will also make you lose some muscle weight.



 The Body for Life Program uses HIT to accomplish a body transformation. Their claim is HIT will have your metabolism at a higher rate AFTER the exercise period is done.   HIT might be be keeping you from gaining.


----------



## FredBearYooper (May 18, 2012)

Robert 31320 said:


> Not me, I'm still too maximum to be a minimalist



Ha, I'm 220 lbs and do most of my running in the minimalist form..not all of it because you need to work into it.


----------



## ACguy (May 18, 2012)

Flash said:


> The Body for Life Program uses HIT to accomplish a body transformation. Their claim is HIT will have your metabolism at a higher rate AFTER the exercise period is done.   HIT might be be keeping you from gaining.



I seen a article that claim it makes you lose more fat and less muscle compared to slower long distance cardio .


----------



## Flash (May 18, 2012)

ACguy said:


> I seen a article that claim it makes you lose more fat and less muscle compared to slower long distance cardio .



That's sounds right, cause a lot of the before/after folks kept or built muscle and lost a lot of fat


----------



## LanierSpots (May 19, 2012)

ACguy said:


> I seen a article that claim it makes you lose more fat and less muscle compared to slower long distance cardio .





There seem to be different theories about this.  Some say long slow (very low heart rate) cardio burns fat and not muscle and some say Hi intensity cardio for short periods burns more fat...  Its really who you believe at this point

I really like to do my cardio in the morning if it is going to be a short session.  A 30 min run for me first thing in the morning, keeping my heart rate below 145, on an empty stomach seems to be a great fat burner for me..  I am trying to do this 4 days a week...    Then shower and eat..

Weight training is probably the best fat burner.   I have had great success losing a good bit of weight and lowering my body fat percentage by doing the low intensity empty stomach cardio in the mornings then my weight training later in the day and eating accordingly.  

Heading for the treadmill now then to the golf course.   

Great thread and its good to see all the different opinions on getting in shape...

Just keep going and things will start to work.


----------



## FredBearYooper (May 19, 2012)

If you just do cardio and don't work your muscles with weight training you will lose muscle..This happened to a lot of guys in Iraq..they lost anywhere from 20-70 pounds and were looking good but didn't have enough strengh to pass a PT test.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 19, 2012)

FredBearYooper said:


> If you just do cardio and don't work your muscles with weight training you will lose muscle..This happened to a lot of guys in Iraq..they lost anywhere from 20-70 pounds and were looking good but didn't have enough strengh to pass a PT test.



I agree 100%.  You must have a balance of both..  

The muscle heads call those people, "Skinny-soft" people.  LOL.  Ladies that weigh 90 pounds and could not lift a sack of groceries because they have lost all their muscle doing too much high intensity cardio..


You still need plenty of protein and weight training.


----------



## feathersnantlers (May 22, 2012)

*Freedom*

Man when I run I feel so free. All the stress is gone, I can run fast or slow, long or short, doesn't matter long as I am running. And there's no season, it's any day, no matter about weather b/c I'am in Ga. Running is awesome.


----------



## Robert 31320 (May 26, 2012)

6 mile Saturday morning run, *DONE!*


----------



## ACguy (May 26, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> There seem to be different theories about this.  Some say long slow (very low heart rate) cardio burns fat and not muscle and some say Hi intensity cardio for short periods burns more fat...  Its really who you believe at this point
> 
> I really like to do my cardio in the morning if it is going to be a short session.  A 30 min run for me first thing in the morning, keeping my heart rate below 145, on an empty stomach seems to be a great fat burner for me..  I am trying to do this 4 days a week...    Then shower and eat..
> 
> ...



It makes more sense to me that HIT training burns less fat then long running because of the track  athletes. Alot of the long runners have very little muscle while the short distance runners have alot more muscle.  It would be like lifting weights. You go hard with heavy weights and you gain more muscle then lifting less weight more. I guess it's hard to know for sure. Cross fit training seems to have a great combination of the 2 .


----------



## LanierSpots (May 26, 2012)

ACguy said:


> It makes more sense to me that HIT training burns less fat then long running because of the track  athletes. Alot of the long runners have very little muscle while the short distance runners have alot more muscle.  It would be like lifting weights. You go hard with heavy weights and you gain more muscle then lifting less weight more. I guess it's hard to know for sure. Cross fit training seems to have a great combination of the 2 .




I do agree but I believe what you are seeing and comparing is more of a duration thing, not a system thing.  The fact that sprinters do get their heart rate up but only for a short time is more of a reason that they can keep muscle vs a distance runner who runs hours at a time...


----------



## LanierSpots (May 26, 2012)

Robert 31320 said:


> 6 mile Saturday morning run, *DONE!*



Awesome Robert.  I have been doing very well over the past few weeks.  I have been running at least 4 days per week and doing weight training at least 3.  I am planning on increasing my weight training this week to 4 days and backing off my running.  I have dropped about 20 pounds and need to lose about 15 more over the summer.  I can do that with weight training and some cardio.

I have been getting up and running 3-5 miles on the treadmill in the mornings before I go out on my guide trips and doing one long 5-6 mile run at night during the week.  

I think I have got my diet down pretty good now.   Eating the right things during the day for a month or so.  An occasional hotdog at the golf course seems to be the only place I am slipping.  LOL.  


Great job on the running and keep it up


----------



## LanierSpots (May 27, 2012)

5.25 miles in this morning.  Have weight training in the morning.  Wife is trying to talk me into Yoga tonight.   I will probably fold and do it.  

The miles on the treadmill are getting easier for me now that I am dropping a little lard.  Time to take it to the streets in a week or so....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 27, 2012)

*Running...*

..it's addictive no doubt.  I don't run long distances but jog 1.5 mile every other day along with my weight training program.  Not much beats the feeling after completing a exercise program.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 27, 2012)

I have got to get into better shape, and I am trying.  But I wanted to brag on my daughter a little. She is 15 and runs cross country and track at school. This year in track she ran undefeated in her region, with a 1600 PR of 5:54. 

Yesterday, she ran a 5k in Cornelia. Up Chenocetah drive to the tower and back to the city park. She finished 2nd overall, 1st female with a time of 19:49.  I wish I was in 1/2 the shape she is right now.


----------



## Robert 31320 (May 28, 2012)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I have got to get into better shape, and I am trying.  But I wanted to brag on my daughter a little. She is 15 and runs cross country and track at school. This year in track she ran undefeated in her region, with a 1600 PR of 5:54.
> 
> Yesterday, she ran a 5k in Cornelia. Up Chenocetah drive to the tower and back to the city park. She finished 2nd overall, 1st female with a time of 19:49.  I wish I was in 1/2 the shape she is right now.



Congrats to your daughter....and her parents!

Good luck with getting into better shape.  I was about as out of shape as possible, and now 8 months later I'm feeling like I have a new lease on life!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 9, 2012)

Robert, you still at it?

OUt this morning for a 4 miler...    Have been venturing outside a few days a week now.    Getting off the treadmill and getting some fresh air.

Ran 4 days this week....   Two outside and two inside.   Still trying to drop weight.  Got about 10 more to go then I will really start to do weight training..


----------



## Robert 31320 (Jun 9, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Robert, you still at it?
> 
> OUt this morning for a 4 miler...    Have been venturing outside a few days a week now.    Getting off the treadmill and getting some fresh air.
> 
> Ran 4 days this week....   Two outside and two inside.   Still trying to drop weight.  Got about 10 more to go then I will really start to do weight training..



Absolutely!

I've run 3 days this week and plan to later today.  Had to do a little cross-training with the lawn mower this morning!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 9, 2012)

Robert 31320 said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I've run 3 days this week and plan to later today.  Had to do a little cross-training with the lawn mower this morning!



Awesome.  My shins hurt a little the past few runs since I went on the road but that's about over now.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Jun 9, 2012)

My shins hurt until I figured out I was over-striding.  I watched a video of Jeff Galloway explaining how to run (stride/shuffle) and they haven't hurt since.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 9, 2012)

My daughter ran a 10k last weekend. It is called the Currahee Challenge. They run the same course the 506th Airborne ran to train before they went to Britain and parachuted into France on D-Day 68 years ago.  There were over 300 runners from what I read. She finished 37th overall, 3rd female, 1st in her age group with a time of 1:00:19.  They call it 3 miles up and 3 miles down.  You might have heard about Currahee Mountain on Band of Brothers mini-series.

She ran a hilly 5k today in Commerce.  1st female, 4th overall with a overall time of 22:06.  She is a real trouper. Like I said, I wish I were in half the shape she is right now.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Jun 9, 2012)

NE GA Pappy said:


> My daughter ran a 10k last weekend. It is called the Currahee Challenge. They run the same course the 506th Airborne ran to train before they went to Britain and parachuted into France on D-Day 68 years ago.  There were over 300 runners from what I read. She finished 37th overall, 3rd female, 1st in her age group with a time of 1:00:19.  They call it 3 miles up and 3 miles down.  You might have heard about Currahee Mountain on Band of Brothers mini-series.
> 
> She ran a hilly 5k today in Commerce.  1st female, 4th overall with a overall time of 22:06.  She is a real trouper. Like I said, I wish I were in half the shape she is right now.



Congrats to your daughter!  That is two outstanding accomplishments!


----------

